# Gpu hotspot wann ist es zu heiß?



## Viking30k (21. Mai 2022)

Hi ich habe eine Evga rtx 3090 ftw3 Ultra mit Ek quantum vector wasserblock 

Das lief ein Jahr einwandfrei und tut es eigentlich immer noch 

Leider ist mir aufgefallen das der Gpu hotspot jetzt ziemlich heiß wird 

Während die Gpu selbst bei 55° ist hat der Gpu hotspot 94°

Ist das zu viel bzw. Könnte die Grafikkarte einen Schaden bekommen?

Gedrosselt wird nichts sie taktet normal 

Ich Frage weil dann das Spielen erst mal sein lassen würde 

Leider hat mir der ek Block noch nie so richtig gefallen da auch die backplatte sehr schlecht angepasst ist und gerade so über das PCB passt ein bisschen falsch montiert würde die das PCB berühren weshalb ich an die Stellen auch etwas kapton Band geklebt habe.  Mir wurde damals gesagt man schadet der Grafikkarte damit nicht 

Da mir der Gedanke mit dem Band bis heute nicht gefällt habe ich nun einen Heatkiller Block mit aktiver backplatte bestellt 

Ist jetzt 2 Wochen her und der Block hat 4 Wochen lieferzeit 

Da ich den jetzigen Block nämlich entfernen muss möchte ich den heatkiller dann montieren 

Damals war der heatkiller nicht verfügbar sonst hätte ich gleich den gekauft


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Mai 2022)

Alle Temperaturen die zweistellig sind sind technisch gesehen kein Problem.


----------



## Finallin (21. Mai 2022)

Hotspot sollte max. bei 110°C liegen, alles drunter ist völlig ok.
Hätte man mit einer min. Googlen selbst rausfinden können.

EDIT: 

- GPU bis 93°C
- VRAM bis 100°C 

Damit das auch gleich geklärt ist.


----------



## Lohnkrake (21. Mai 2022)

Habe ähnliche Bedenken: Meine GPU erreicht im Core max. 70°C dank steiler Lüfterkurve, der Hotspot erscheint mir mit 95-100°C sehr warm.
GPU: 6700 XT bei 2850 Mhz


----------



## claster17 (22. Mai 2022)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Während die Gpu selbst bei 55° ist hat der Gpu hotspot 94°
> 
> Ist das zu viel bzw. Könnte die Grafikkarte einen Schaden bekommen?


Bei mir liegt der Hotspot gerade mal 12K über GPU. Alles über 20K halte ich für schlechten Kontakt zwischen GPU und Kühler.


----------



## Viking30k (22. Mai 2022)

Danke ja zerlegen werde ich die Grafikkarte noch mal da die Temperatur am Anfang nicht so schlecht war normal hatte ich so 15° Delta zur GPU 

Bzw. Ich warte noch auf den Heatkiller V Block den ich bestellt habe


----------



## Edelhamster (22. Mai 2022)

Genau, Delta vom HotSpot zur GPU ist ziemlich groß. Hier gibt es aller Voraussicht nach Optimierungspotential.
Wenn die GPU in Summe aber nicht drosselt, scheint prinzipiell erstmal alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Viking30k (24. Mai 2022)

Ok  aber man sollte schon nach schauen warum die hotspot Temperatur so hoch ist? In knapp 2 Wochen dürfte ich den watercool Block mit aktiver backplatte bekommen  

Solange möchte ich gerne noch warten spiele jetzt aktuell auch nicht mehr so sehr deswegen 

PS: ich weiß das es nicht nötig ist einen neuen Block zu kaufen aber der Heatkiller V gefällt mir so gut ^^


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Mai 2022)

Hast du die Schrauben mal nachgezogen?


----------



## Viking30k (24. Mai 2022)

Hm geht leider so einfach nicht sie Gpu müsste raus und die Backplatte runter die Schrauben liegen unter der backplatte

Da kann ich dann auch gleich den neuen Block montieren ^^


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2022)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Während die Gpu selbst bei 55° ist hat der Gpu hotspot 94°


Nur um es besser zu erklären, es handelt sich immer um die GPU-Temperatur. Nur wird aufgrund des Kühlers die GPU nicht gleichmäßig gekühlt. Der GPU-Chip hat dazu mehrere Sensoren und einige geben dir jetzt halt aus, dass diese höher liegen.

Wie und was jetzt vertretbar ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich würde, auch wenn ein neuer Kühler geplant ist, die Grafikkarte dennoch erneut zerlegen. Da du ehe einen neuen Kühler planst, würde ich nur die WLP austauschen und neu zusammenbauen und dann müsste es wieder gut sein.

Hier wird dir keiner sagen können, ob du eine Gefahr eingesehen, wenn du jetzt nichts machst.
Das ist eine Sache, womit du selbst klarkommen musst.


----------



## HisN (24. Mai 2022)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Gedrosselt wird nichts sie taktet normal



Antwort selbst gegeben.
Wenn die Karte drosselt ist es zu warm.
Genau dafür sind ja diese Sensoren da.
Willst Du es genau wissen drehst Du solange die Kühlung runter BIS die Karte drosselt, und Du hast die EXAKTE Temperatur. Ganz ohne uns.


----------



## Viking30k (24. Mai 2022)

Ok danke ich warte jetzt einfach auf den watercool Block da ich momentan eh mehr Ps5 nutze ist das nicht so schlimm wenn ich am pc noch ein paar Tage nicht spielen kann bzw. ich möchte es so auch nicht 

Office etc geht ja trotzdem da die Grafikkarte damit ja nicht belastet wird da habe ich nur um die 40° beim hotspot 

Ich werde hier aber noch Bilder posten wenn ich den Block entfernt habe ich vermute mal stark das nicht mehr der ganze Chip mit wlp bedeckt ist


----------



## Bariphone (24. Mai 2022)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie Nvidia das jetzt bei den Karten regelt. Aber selbst 94°C im Hotspot ist jetzt noch nichts was besorgniserregend wäre. Viele Karten haben als Targettemp in der Lüftersteuerung 95°C hinterlegt. Bei den Radeons wird ab 115°C bzw. 118°C angefangen langsam zu drosseln. Sei bei der VII, oder den Navikarten. Vega war schon ein paar Grad früher dran.
Aber wenn das Delta so hoch ist besonders bei Wakü ist eigentlich nur der Wärmeübergang zum Kühler eher bescheiden. Sei es Paste oder zu wenig Anpressdruck


----------



## Viking30k (25. Mai 2022)

Ich möchte noch mal eine Frage stellen ohne extra ein neues Thema zu erstellen 

Ich nutze dp Ultra in klar als Kühlmittel das ist jetzt ein Jahr lang im loop 

Auf den Flaschen steht ja es wird empfohlen es jährlich zu ersetzen 

Dem  Mittel fehlt optisch nichts es ist immer noch glasklar und auch mein highflow next zeigt bei Qualität immer noch 100 % an 

Wäre es nicht Verschwendung wenn ich das jetzt schon ersetze ? 

Bei 2 mora 420 und aqualis xt 880 bräuchte ich mindestens 3 bis 4 1l Flaschen oder eben den 5l Kanister ^^


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2022)

Mache es mit, sobald du den Kühler austauschen musst.
Wobei du dann nicht alles restlos rausholen musst.

Ich mache das mit Umbauen nach etwa 2 Jahren oder früher, falls ich vorher was umbauen muss.

Neues destilliertes Wasser bzw. Gemisch, wo auch destilliertes Wasser enthalten ist, sollte nach Umbauen immer ausgetauscht werden. Nicht wegen der Qualität des Wassers, sondern weil schnell was übersehen wird. Und wenn es dann doch mal spritzt und ggf. irgendwo Tropfen verbleiben, die nicht sichtbar sind, dann ist frisches Destilliertes Wasser nur minimal und kaum leitend.

Destilliertes Wasser, was schon länger im Kreislauf besteht, nimmt aus dem Materialien-Stoffe auf und wird oft so leidend, dass mit solch ein Missgeschick dann Hardware durchbrennen kann.

Habe schon selbst Lehrgeld dazu gezahlt und immer wenn ich neue Kühlflüssigkeit verwendet habe, hat es in solch einem Fall nur eine Störung verursacht und nicht direkt Hardware die durchgebrannt ist. In solch einem Fall muss Hardware auch nicht direkt nach dem Einschalten bereits durchbrennen, in meinen Fällen lief der Rechner sogar schon einige Zeit und zeigte keinerlei Vorzeichen zu vor.

Natürlich sollte in solch einem Fall Hardware gut getrocknet werden und natürlich ist neue Kühlflüssigkeit auch kein Garant, aber das Risiko, mit bereits befüllte Kühlflüssigkeit bezüglich der Leitfähigkeit ist höher. Es kann schnell was übersehen oder vergessen werden und daher sollte man sich immer etwas absichern. 

Letztens z.B. zum Belüften die obere Verschlussschraube am Radiator gelöst, denn dadurch läuft das Wasser besser über den Kugelhahn ab. Normalerweise drehe ich direkt danach diese Verschlussschraube wieder fest, aber in diesem Fall muss ich mich irgendwie abgelenkt haben und hatte es ganz vergessen. Mit dem Befüllen später, lief über diesem Bereich etwas Kühlflüssigkeit aus.


----------



## Viking30k (27. Mai 2022)

Ok werde das dp Ultra dann auch gleich ersetzen


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Mai 2022)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Auf den Flaschen steht ja es wird empfohlen es jährlich zu ersetzen


Der Hersteller will halt auch leben. 

Es gibt so lange keine besonderen Umstände aufteten keinerlei Grund da irgendwas regelmäßig zu tauschen, schon gar nicht jährlich. In AiOs läuft das Zeug bis die Pumpe stirbt oder dert Füllstand zu klein wird viele Jahre, in Custom-WaKüs erst Recht. Ich hab als ich meine WaKü gebaut hatte damals einmal mit DP Ultra erstbefüllt und danach nur mel nen Schluck nachgefüllt wenn nach einem Umbau was gefehlt hat (was nicht mit Kugelhähnen absperrbar war) - aber mindestens 90% der Befüllung war da locker 5+ Jahre drin ohne dass sich irgendwas zum Neuzustand verändert hätte.

Es gibt auch rein technisch keinen Grund, warum man bei nem reinen Wärmetransportmittel mittn bisschen Korrosionsschutz drin in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf irgendwas ersetzen müsste. Das Wasser in meinem Heizungskreislauf zu Hause ist seit 1991 weitgehend dasselbe (was sogar von Vorteil ist da dann der ganze gelöste Sauerstoff aufgebraucht ist und nichts weiter korrodieren kann).

Kurz: Wenn du eh umbaust und leerlaufen lassen musst mach frisches Zeug rein. So lange nichts umgebaut wird oder sonstwas passiert: Lass drin die Suppe.


----------



## Viking30k (27. Mai 2022)

Ok hm ich muss nicht alles leer machen die moras sind mit Schnelltrenner angeschlossen wirklich leeren muss ich nur Die Grafikkarte und CPU ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2022)

Dann musste auch nur das nachfüllen was beim Umbau raus musste. 

Es gibt auch Leute die fangen das Zeug auf und füllens danach wieder 1:1 rein. Das würde ich persönlich jetzt nicht unbedingt wollen da man sich da auch Schmutz einschleppen kann aber selbst da spricht wenn man sehr sauber arbeitet nichts gegen.


----------



## Defenz0r (29. Mai 2022)

Bei moderner Hardware sollte es so sein: 
Wenn es zu heiss wird schaltet sich die Komponente automatisch ab


----------



## HisN (29. Mai 2022)

Und vorher geht der Takt runter.
Deshalb: Takt OK, Temperatur OK ohne neuen Thread.


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (30. Mai 2022)

Gefällt mir nicht
28-30c Delta hier.. würd ja gern Wärmeleitpads ersetzen, wäre da nicht die Garantie..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2022)

Wieso passt doch... 44,3 => 58,2 °C = 13,9 °`C
Besser geht nicht!

Hotspot immer mit der GPU-Temperatur vergleichen und optimal sollte sie etwa 15 °C auseinander liegen.
Was auch mit deinen Temperaturen der Fall ist. Die VRam-Temperatur ist bezogen auf die Kühlung auch normal.


----------



## Anthropos (30. Mai 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wieso passt doch... 44,3 => 58,2 °C = 13,9 °`C


Das scheinen die Idle-Temps zu sein. Das Delta bei Max und Average ist schon ziemlich hoch.



HorstDetlfefHolzkopf schrieb:


> würd ja gern Wärmeleitpads ersetzen, wäre da nicht die Garantie..


Dann lass es, die Temps sind absolut unkritisch und der Grafikkarte ist es vollkommen egal, ob die bei 60°C oder 80°C läuft. Man verliert mit höheren Temps zwar ein bisschen Boost-Potential beim Takt, aber beim Gaming wird man das niemals bemerken.


----------



## Viking30k (31. Mai 2022)

Hm vielleicht habe ich die Frage ja falsch gestellt ^^ mir ist bewusst das eine Grafikkarte  drosselt wenn die zu warm wird

Aber bekommt diese auf Dauer schaden ? Hotspot auf 95° kommt mir extrem vor 

War mit luftkühlung nicht so heiß ^^


----------



## HisN (31. Mai 2022)

Wozu dient die Drossel?
Die soll verhindern dass das Konglomerat Schaden nimmt. Und wie stellt ein Hersteller die Drossel bestmöglich ein? Na so dass die Hardware kein Schaden nimmt. Das ist der einzige Sinn und Zweck der Drossel.

Und was Dir vorkommt hat Alki doch schon ewig erklärt.
Jeder Chip ist aus Silizium und dem dazugehörigen Bonding.
Silizium nimmt schaden ab 250°
Kupfer nimmt Schaden bei irgendwas über 1000 Grad.
Das einzige was gefärdet ist, ist das Bonding ... 120°.

Bei jedem Chip. Und ihr macht für jedes kleine Fizzelchen einen neuen Thread auf, weil euch etwas extrem vorkommt.
Die ganzen Temperatur-Sammler/Fragethreads kann man mit zwei Sätzen abhandeln, und dann hätte man alle Chips auf dem Markt abgedeckt. Aber hier braucht ja jeder immer einen eigenen Thread für jedes Stück Silizium.
Und ganz ehrlich: Ich glaube gerade Dir hab ich das auch schon 10x erzählt.

Generell mal durchlesen. Sacken lassen.





						Alkis Blog #35 - Vorsicht: Heiße Oberfläche
					

Hier gibts mal wieder eine Erweiterung der Reihe Tippe die Antwort auf ständig wiederkehrende Fragen nur einmal in den Blog um nicht ständig alles neu erklären zu müssen.   Heute: Ist meine CPU zu heiß!?     Diese Frage wird gefühlt mehrmals täglich in dieser und vielen ähnlichen Formen im...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				








						Blog - Alkis Blog #47 - Vorsicht: Heiße Oberfläche II
					

Hallo liebe Community! Ich melde mich aus der Corona-Kurzarbeit und mit entsprechend vergleichsweise viel Zeit, um mal wieder einen Blogeintrag zu verfassen. Es ist aber nicht (nur) Langeweile, sondern durchaus ein konkreter Anlass bzw. konkretes Thema, das die letzten Wochen wieder sehr gehäuft...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Und ja, es ist technisch kein Unterschied ob es um eine CPU oder eine Graka geht. NULL.
Und Du hast Dir ja schon eine aktive Backplate bestellt, weil es Dir zu warm vorkommt. Ist die Sache doch erledigt. Mehr kannst Du nicht machen. Umsonst Thread 
Was machen nur die Leute, die KEINE Wasserkühlung haben? Die müssen damit Leben dass die Karte bei 106 (oder waren es 102) Grad drosselt.
Sterbefälle sind mir wenige bekannt.


----------



## Eyren (31. Mai 2022)

HisN schrieb:


> Wozu dient die Drossel?
> Die soll verhindern dass das Konglomerat Schaden nimmt. Und wie stellt ein Hersteller die Drossel bestmöglich ein? Na so dass die Hardware kein Schaden nimmt. Das ist der einzige Sinn und Zweck der Drossel.
> 
> Und was Dir vorkommt hat Alki doch schon ewig erklärt.
> ...


Also meinst du ich sollte keinen Thread aufmachen weil meine Hotspot bei 60°C ist?

Verdammt war schon fleißig am tippen.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2022)

Anthropos schrieb:


> Das scheinen die Idle-Temps zu sein.


Bei mir macht es kein Unterschied.
Egal ob Idle oder Last, es sind immer 15 °C Unterschied.

Ganz davon abgesehen könnte er auch eine Wasserkühlung verbaut haben, denn dann passt es auch mit den aktuell anliegende Temperaturen. Ich komme auch auf etwa 43 °C GPU und 58 °C Hotspot mit meiner wassergekühlten Grafikkarte. Für Idle finde ich seine Temperaturen schon recht hoch. Es seiden er hat ein Zero-Fan am Laufen, dann laufen die Lüfter mit Idle nicht mit und die Temperatur fällt dann etwas höher aus.



Anthropos schrieb:


> Das Delta bei Max und Average ist schon ziemlich hoch.


Bei dieser Messung ist es wichtig aktuell anliegende Temperaturen zu beachten und nicht, was max. oder im Schnitt (Average) anlag. Optimal ist ein Unterschied von 15 °C und dann müssen beide Temperaturen zugleich ausgelesen werden. Es ist falsch die Average oder max. Temperatur hierzu zu beachten, weil beide Temperaturbereiche nicht zur selben Zeit festgehalten wurden.

Daher entweder mit einem zweiten Bildschirm auslesen oder mittels OSD vom HWInfo (muss mit dem Afterburner mit laufen!). Das raus trappen aus dem Spiel, verfälscht auch die Temperaturwerte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viking30k (1. Juni 2022)

Der Thread war eigentlich dafür gedacht um eine eventuell sinnlose Arbeit zu vermeiden 

In dem Fall die Grafikkarte zu zerlegen 

Wäre ja quasi nur für das gute Gewissen ^^

Und 60° zu 94° ist dann doch noch mal eine ganze Ecke mehr Temperatur


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2022)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Da mir der Gedanke mit dem Band bis heute nicht gefällt habe ich nun einen Heatkiller Block mit aktiver backplatte bestellt





Viking30k schrieb:


> Der Thread war eigentlich dafür gedacht um eine eventuell sinnlose Arbeit zu vermeiden




Hmmm... Dann muss ich den Eingangspost falsch verstanden haben, oder hättest Du die Bestellung wieder gecancelt? Das Kind war doch schon zum Eingangspost in den Brunnen gefallen.
Ich meine wir haben Dir ja nun gesagt, dass die Temperatur kein Problem ist. (Wieder einmal^^).
Du wirst das Ding umbauen, weil Dir das mit dem Band nicht gefällt. Und dann hättest Du die Temperaturen gecheckt und gemerkt das sie mit aktiver Backplate besser werden. Wozu also nochmal der Thread?


----------



## sonny1606 (7. Juni 2022)

Bin da voll der Laie, hotspot höre ich zum ersten mal. Womit messt ihr den? Wenn ich msi afterburner an hab schaue ich immer das die GPU Temp halt unter 80°C bleibt. Hotspot habe ich dort noch gar nicht gefunden.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2022)

Am besten mit HWInfo oder direkt mit GPU-Z. Aber hierbei müssen die Live Daten berücksichtigt werden. Bedeutet, diese zwei Werte müssen zeitgleich abgelesen werden. Es geht darum, die Differenz davon abzulesen und dann bringt es nichts, wenn Durchschnittswerte oder max. Werte dazu beachtet werden.

Das Beste ist, wenn ein zweiter Monitor vorhanden ist oder sich mittels HWInfo zusammen mit dem Afterburner per OSD sich diese Daten Live in einem Game anzeigen zu lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Afterburner muss dann aber auch mitlaufen.

Sieht dann so im Game etwa aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Früher gab es nur die GPU-Temperatur, Hotspot und VRam Temperaturen sind später hinzugekommen. Man hat praktisch früher nicht alle Temperaturen ausgeben lassen. In dem Sinn... was man nicht weiß, macht keinen heiß und so hat sich früher auch niemand darum gekümmert.

Optimal sollte diese Temperatur zwischen GPU und Hotspot 15 °C Unterschied betragen.
Auch mit Idle kann ich in meinem Fall dieselbe Differenz ersehen.

Momentan habe ich eine Differenz mit Idle von etwa 10 °C.
Aber mein Rechner läuft noch nicht lange.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber diese Temperaturdifferenz sollte unter Last ausgelesen werden.


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (7. Juni 2022)

Jetzt reichts!
Je besser die Kühlung, desto höher Temp am HotSpot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GPU wird im Torrent so gut abgekühlt, dass GPU-Lüfter nicht mehr hoch drehen.

Neues GPU BIOS muss her welches auch HotSpot Temp berücksichtigt, sonst RIP


----------



## Bariphone (10. Juni 2022)

Du hast ein Delta von Edge zu Hotspot von 21 °C bei max. 308W. Frage: Was erwartest Du? Ist doch in absolut gut. Schau mal bei den Current Werten! Das sieht doch super aus.
Sonst dreh halt die Lüfter etwas hoch, oder reduziere die Spannung wenn du niemals nie 90 sehen magst. Und btw. die knapp 93 sehen nicht schön aus, sind aber auch dann noch unkritisch.  Zumal du eine viel geringere Lüfterdrehzahl hast als im vorigen Screenshot.
Umso mehr Strom fließt umso höher nun mal der Hotspot.

Ich weiß nicht ob Nvidia die Lüftersteuerung nach der Edge Temperatur regelt oder wie bei den Radeons ausschließlich nach dem Hotspot. Vielleicht musst Du auch hier nur mal ansetzen.

Und wenn meine XT dauerhaft auf 250W läuft, dann kommt die bei meiner low Noise Lüfterkurve auch auf gute 92°C Hotspot.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2022)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Umso mehr Strom fließt umso höher nun mal der Hotspot.


Das ist richtig, aber hier geht es um was anderes.

Der Hotspot muss zur GPU-Temperatur optimalerweise um die 15 °C liegen und liegt sie höher, stimmt was mit dem Kühler oder der WLP nicht. Denn dann liegt entweder der Kühler nicht gut auf oder die WLP ist bezüglich der verbauten Pads nicht gleichmäßig zwischen Chip und Kühler. Ist dann die Grafikkarte vertikal verbaut, läuft die WLP einfach der Schwerkraft nach und dann sitzt im oberen Teil des Chips keine WLP mehr dazwischen.

Wenn der Kühler richtig aufliegt und die WLP dazwischen auch gut verteilt ist, wird die Differenz um die 15 °C liegen. Liegt sie darüber, kann man sich auch ein Eisschrank davor setzen, was auch nichts bringen würde, weil dann mit dem Aufbau des Kühlers was nicht stimmt!

Besonders wenn Grafikkarten auf Wasser umgebaut werden, reicht es bereits aus, dass die Pads nicht richtig sitzen oder die Schrauben nur nachgezogen werden müssen, damit sich der Kühler besser setzen kann. Allerdings wird das nachziehen nichts mehr bewirken, wenn der Hotspot bereits höher anliegt. Denn dann wird wahrscheinlich die WLP nicht mehr richtig dazwischen sitzen.

Am Ende sei aber mit angemerkt, dass diese 22 °C Differenz zwar etwas höher sind, aber noch nicht grenzwertig. 

Das Ganze kann nur durch Zerlegen der Grafikkarte behoben werden und dann wird man auch den genauen Grund sehen. Denn die Abdrücke der WLP und der Pads sagen hier viel aus.


----------



## Bariphone (12. Juni 2022)

Woher hast Du denn die  Aussage, dass 15Kelvin Delta als Thermisches Maximum angesehen werden?
Wenn ich fragen darf.

Wenn Nvidia das so kommuniziert. Ok dann ist das bei deren Karten wohl so. Als Radeon Nutzer, der ja schon deutlich Länger diese Hotspot Temperaturen kenn.t, gelten 20-30 Kelvin unter Volllastszenario als absolut unbedenklich. Typisch sind ehr so 10-20Kelvin Im Teillast bis Vollastbereich, wenn es dann richtig fordernd wird, dann auch an die 30 Kelvin. Wenn es gegen 40Kelvin oder drüber geht, ist die Montage und oder der Anpressdruck des Kühlers noch einmal zu überprüfen.

Und dieser Hotspot stellt ja auch immer einen anderen heißesten  Punkt im Package dar.

Also mit 22Kelvin tat ich ganz gechillt daddeln. Und im Endeffekt, solange die Karte ganz normal boostet und performt muss ich mir null Gedanken über die Temperaturen machen. Denn auch hier gilt, umso feiner die Strukturen umso höher die Wärmedichte.


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2022)

Allgemein gelten 15°C als ideal GPU zu Hotspot. Wo dieser Wert genau herkommt kann ich auch nicht sagen.

Ich kann aber mit Bestimmtheit sagen das ich meine 3090 nun mittlerweile 3x neu mit Paste eingeschmiert habe, Pads getauscht und sämtliche Schrauben beackert wurden und trotzdem immer so 18-23°C Differenz habe.

Daher pfeif ich auf diesen 15°C Kirmes und erfreue mich an einer Graka die ihre Leistung auf die Straße bringt und entspannte 40°C von ihrem Temperaturlimit entfernt ist.


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2022)

Das ist der Weg.


----------



## Bariphone (13. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich kann aber mit Bestimmtheit sagen das ich meine 3090 nun mittlerweile 3x neu mit Paste eingeschmiert habe, Pads getauscht und sämtliche Schrauben beackert wurden und trotzdem immer so 18-23°C Differenz habe.


Das ist auch das was ich meine, man macht sich einfach verrückt.  Einschalten zocken und genießen. Wird es wirklich zu heiß drosselt und in letzter Konsequenz schaltet  sich dieMühle aus.

Die RVII lag immer bei 19-28kelvin die 6800xt liegt jetzt bei 15 -22Kelvin. Und ob der Hotspot jetzt 80 oder 95°C hat juckt die GPU gleich Null


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (11. Juli 2022)

Wärmeleitpaste erneuert, zusätzlichen Pad angebracht.
-20c am HotSpot, VRAM vllt weniger, vllt auch nicht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



TUF OC Mod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viking30k (11. Juli 2022)

Mal eine Frage wie schätzt ihr die Temperaturen so ein? Ich habe de  heatkiller v am Wochenende montiert mit aktiver backplatte 

Er ist optisch schon sehr lecker ^^ die Temperaturen sind für mein Empfinden klasse 

Ich habe ein GPU lästiges Spiel gespielt da geht der Verbrauch der Grafikkarte auf 420W

Temperaturen sehen so aus

Der Raum hatte 29° beim Test 

Wasser:35°

Gpu core 50°

Gpu hotspot 61° 

Memory junktion 52°

Die ganzen Power Spots blieben auf ca 45°

Das sind die maximal Werte ausgelesen mit hwinfo64


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (11. Juli 2022)

Falls dein HotSpot bei 420W Last auf 61c kommt bei 29c Zimmertemp?
halleluja! Head off, game on ^^


----------



## Viking30k (11. Juli 2022)

Jo war so warm im Zimmer und die Temperaturen waren max so wie auf dem Screenshot  bei 420w


----------

